# B12 Nissan Sentra Manual



## mirageservo (May 30, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I'm working on a B12 Nissan Sentra 4 Door Sedan, and I was thinking if somebody here has an owners manual for a B12, especially for the electrical,

Or where else could I get it?

Thanks,

:newbie:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

A while back I checked on Ebay and there was a bunch of used Nissan service manuals for B12s. You can also get wiring diagrams and other info at the free repair guides at Autozone.com. All you need to do is register an e-mail address. Or, you can buy a single vehicle subscription from ALLDATA. Since it's free, I would try Autozone.com first. You can also try NissanHelp.com. They have a lot of stuff in their knowledge base; I'm not 100% sure if they go back that far, but I think so.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

owners manual or service manual? Either one can be had from E-bay pretty reasonable usually.

Just looked for a 90 FSM they are going from $25 and up

Owners manuals $4.50 and up


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Owner's manuals will not have electrical diagrams or repair procedures; they just tell you how to operate the vehicle and what features it has. You want a "service manual."


----------



## mirageservo (May 30, 2013)

Indeed made a confusion right here, anyway, its "Service Manual" if it indicates anything about how to fix / service your car.

Thanks,


----------



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

You can find some service manuals in pdf format free online. Try googling 'nissan fsm'. Should have your Sentra somewhere.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

The only one I have ever seen besides the online one from the Autozone site is one for a 89 Pulsar that someone must have scanned, Nissan didn't have service manuals available online until the 94 model year.

The 89 pulsar one covers pretty much the same mechanical stuff as the sentra manual since it also used the GA16i engine, but since you are looking for electrical info I would just pick up a paper copy from E-bay that is where I got mine from.


----------

